# Zimmer Xperiments



## synthetic (Dec 18, 2019)

They released two soundtrack albums for Dark Phoenix. I think the second one, Xperiments, is all the music that was too weird to go in the movie. So obviously that's the best one. The first track (17-min suite) is my favorite writing from Hans in many years. Just a really fresh sound. Do give it a listen. 

*Youtube (link)* for the lazy but listen on something better quality if you can. At least *Apple Music** (link.)*


----------



## CT (Dec 18, 2019)

Agreed, that first one is awesome!


----------



## tav.one (Dec 18, 2019)

First is a roller coaster ride, wow!
So many amazing ideas, still going on.


----------

